# Another primary colored guitar thread - Yellow



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Don't think I have ever had a yellow one, yet


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I sold this 335 to a fellow member and was a day short when it resurfaced for sale.....it was a nice 335..


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Muh yellerz


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Do tele's count?










Then there's this one, which isn't quite a guitar yet. Now this is yellow.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I want this:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I was lying, I had one


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

And this one too


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Yellow works for me....


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice guitars guys. Here's my yellow 1991 G&L Comanche.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I guess I got one too!


----------



## neilli (Nov 22, 2009)

Some of you guys have a very genteel version of what primary yellow is LOL This is my only yellow one now:










But I used to have these:


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Not really yellow, but there is yellow in there. Maybe more orange I guess.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't have either of these guys anymore but they were definitely yellow.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Here's a rare Floyd Rose Seattle...it now resides in a collector's house...

http://www.qballsguitars.com/id11.html


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> I want this:


Isn't that green?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I was lying, I had one


No, you didn't lie. That's more orange than yellow.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Steadfastly, colour perception is not only subjective, it also can involve colour blindness. The old "is my red your red" thing.

In the case of the Ibanez, I'd call that a cool yellow or a yellowy green. But I think it's definitely in the ballpark for yellow.

In the case of the one below it, I too see that as more orange than yellow.

But hey, who cares. We're celebrating guitars that live at one end of the spectrum. That should be enough!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

there are some really awesome guitars in this thread! now, here is one more:










http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s180/cheezyridr/dillion1.jpg


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

How about this ...


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Kenmac said:


> Nice guitars guys. Here's my yellow 1991 G&L Comanche.


I'm likin' this one! How do you like those Z-coils? Are they a lot different soundwise?
-Mikey


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Maxer said:


> Steadfastly, colour perception is not only subjective, it also can involve colour blindness. The old "is my red your red" thing.
> 
> In the case of the Ibanez, I'd call that a cool yellow or a yellowy green. But I think it's definitely in the ballpark for yellow.
> 
> ...


So, you're admitting you're color blind and that you are wrong and I am right. Very humble of you! (He! He!) 

PS: You forgot to add that computer monitors don't give you the same colours as you'll get under natural light. Then there is artificial light like florescent lighting. Man, that guitar is likely purple with green stripes!kksjur:wave:


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't think I'm colour-blind, Steadfastly. I'm 50.... I'd know by now. Besides, working with colour is what I do for a living. But what the hell - not trying to argue about it.

Good point about what different lighting in a photo will do to any given colour and what uncalibrated computer monitors do, too. You can get dramatically different results, fershure fershure.

____________________________________

I love that banana yellow Comanche too. Had the same curiosity about how those funky-looking Z-coils 'colour' the sound.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey! Let's do a "Purple with Green Stripes" Thread, or maybe a clear Lucite thread... no wait, how about a 'spalted' thread, or a whatever 'burst' thread? Man, so MANY choices!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

xbolt said:


> How about this ...



We have a winner!!


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh, sad little cheetah that had to die to cover this guitar...

WICKED! That's a first-issue Floyd Rose isn't it? the guitar's what, an 88, 89?


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

88 San Dimas


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

No thread on yellow guitars is complete without this one...










http://www.wolfgangguitars.com/Mr.Horsepower.htm


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

It's like, how much more humbucking can you get, and the answer is none, none more humbucking.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Spikezone said:


> I'm likin' this one! How do you like those Z-coils? Are they a lot different soundwise?
> -Mikey


Thanks Mikey. They have a slightly different sound than a Fender Strat. I've heard them described as "*true* single coils". The only negative is they seem to be a little quieter than Fenders but another good thing about them is the tone control actually works. It's not either "mud" or "clarity" like most guitars.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

that guitar is as awesome as it gets!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Maxer said:


> I don't think I'm colour-blind, Steadfastly. I'm 50.... I'd know by now. Besides, working with colour is what I do for a living. But what the hell - not trying to argue about it.
> 
> Good point about what different lighting in a photo will do to any given colour and what uncalibrated computer monitors do, too. You can get dramatically different results, fershure fershure.
> 
> ...


I guess you couldn't feel me pulling your leg over the forum/internet. I was only joking about you being color-blind. BTW, I'm 56 and I have seen enough people call the same thing blue or yellow or green when others have thought it a different color. As you rightly say, many are slightly color blind. Regards, Steadfastly


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

OK, I can do yellow......


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

As yellow as they come lol


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

Amber is yellow with a tan


----------



## neilli (Nov 22, 2009)

xbolt said:


> 88 San Dimas


88 was Ontario, not San Dimas.


----------



## neilli (Nov 22, 2009)

2N1305 said:


> WICKED! That's a first-issue Floyd Rose isn't it? the guitar's what, an 88, 89?


That looks to be a Schaller Floyd. From the look of the string lock, it replaced a Jackson JT6...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...looking forward to the orange guitar thread!


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

neilli said:


> 88 was Ontario, not San Dimas.



Well yes, technically it's an SD plate built in Ontario.









JC used Kahlers from ~82-86, then JT-6 until the early 90s.
Prior to this, Floyds were not offered as Kramer had the exclusive rights on them.
However, on a custom order, if you shipped them a Floyd, the custom shop would built it in.

This one came with a JT-6...Schaller was a just a temporary mod


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Yellow Gold - Willcutt DC245. PHAT tone.


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

I have one of these:

http://web.mac.com/robertframe/Bobs_Guitars/Gretsch_6118T-120.html

That's not mine and the photography is much nicer than anything I'd do. The top is about as yellow as a guitar gets, excepting some shredder axes from the 80's.


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yellowish, orange, yellow, whatever.


----------

